# Wheels refurbished + callys



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's my wheels before and after pics. I had them done at "The Wheel Specialist " Burton-upon Trent branch. The guys there were very helpful I stopped there all day was guided through the process and gave me advice while I sprayed my callipers and disc guards. I had a great day and learnt so much. A big thanks to Alan,Chris and Rich who is a DW member. Now I know the centre caps don't match bang on but I think it's how the powder coat reacts to the plastic. But could be wrong... But Chris at TWS said if I wasn't happy with to pop over and he could have another go at them. :thumb:

































































































And now for the after pic's










































































































As you can see the wheels were in a bad state also the calipiers. Very happy with the end results and thanks for looking. RobW my caps have turned out the same as yours :lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

A nice change round hey. Could I ask how much they charged ( or per alloy? ) Ive got 2 winter alloys I doing , Burton not to far from me and could drop them off no probs and collect another day etc


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Depends on wheel size and the finish your after ..I also paid extra for the chrome values.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks spot on mate. Need the hubs doing though!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks perfect. Slightly darker (which is an improvement for sure)....I like :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Looks perfect. Slightly darker (which is an improvement for sure)....I like :thumb:


Thanks.... Can't stop looking at them.....when the sun hits them they really pop:doublesho


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can I ask how much it was to have done please? I have been quoted £366 for the wheels at The Wheel Specialist in Swansea. Seems quite steep? Callipers seem to be a great idea to have done at the same time, like that idea


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

**** hot looking much better


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks really good, I am planning on going to the Wheel Specalist depot in Aberdeen to get mine done, and for a drive in/drive out service the price is pretty good, I am planning on going past to see the shades in person but think I will go for high power silver for super shiney. 

£366 isn't a bad price for dropping your car off, stripping tires, all the powder coating refitting tires, rebalancing and refitting to your car, and they will often do discounts from what I have heard.

What shade did you go for? looks nice with the darker silver against the black paint.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

toyota and lexus wheel paint is shockingly bad.

had 8 diff lexus over the years and they all bubbled like that.

your rims now look the nuts and not a bad price too


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

i had a set of wheels refurbed by TWS in burton about a year ago. Spot on job and worth the price (£360 for 4 x 17'' wheels in OEM silver). Its a bit more expensive than i was quoted elsewhere but the job was spot on, only took them a day too. I'd recommend them highly.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like they have a great job and they look much better and like the darker shade


----------

